# a little help needed



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

im looking for a picture of a black 200sx with these rims on it:










i would REALLY like the 5 spoke SER rims, but these are going on ebay for a decent price and im considering buying them insted. im so tired of looking at my OEM hubs 

thanks


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Okay, I searched for a pick for you :
http://www.carbuffs.com/nissan96ext1.jpg


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Good Luck!!


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

LADY200 said:


> Okay, I searched for a pick for you :
> http://www.carbuffs.com/nissan96ext1.jpg


thanks a million. very much appreciated. 
:cheers:


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

hell, if you want some of those, i have a set I'll sell you


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

how much shipped?
whats the condition? any pics?
thanks,


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I really wish that I didnt spend my money upgrading to 14" rims from 13s. I think that you should look around on Ebay, because there are some nice rims and tire combos for some pretty good prices.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> I really wish that I didnt spend my money upgrading to 14" rims from 13s. I think that you should look around on Ebay, because there are some nice rims and tire combos for some pretty good prices.


well.... i hear what your saying. there are MUCH nicer rims out there then these, but im really into having a car that is stock. (but looks nice)
but the SER rims look much better too me.... i dont know if i should hold off until i find a deal on SER rims

oh well... maybe ill just get both and switch em every once and a while


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

FadedKM83 said:


> but the SER rims look much better too me.... i dont know if i should hold off until i find a deal on SER rims


Absolutely. I saw a set sell for $150
I would have bought them myself just to resell them for more if I had found out in time.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

well, i just got the rims on ebay for $201.50
for now im going to put these on my car, and just keep my eyes peeled for a deal on the 15 inch SER rims.

:thumbup: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&category=43954&item=2452373259


----------

